# Upper Joes Valley



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Thought I'd share some photos of a new place to us, that we can't wait to return to.

[attachment=3:mctiu2gf]025.JPG[/attachment:mctiu2gf]

[attachment=2:mctiu2gf]031.JPG[/attachment:mctiu2gf]

[attachment=0:mctiu2gf]011.JPG[/attachment:mctiu2gf]


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics! I love that area. We had a bear about tear down our tent at Potters one year!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice pics, glad you enjoyed it! Lots of snow on top?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the great places to hang out! Love that area myself!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Nice pics, glad you enjoyed it! Lots of snow on top?


Patchy snow left, nothing too bad. All roads open. Still seems to be alot of runoff in the streams. Beautiful!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It really casts a spell on its visitors. I'll vouch. 8) 

Nice pics.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The Millers Flat/Joes valley road area is one of my favorite places. Headed down there next week. Can't wait.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I love that area as well. I experienced one of the most intense thunderstorms of my life down there last summer! For over an hour and a half there was constant thunder rumbling and I thought my tent was going to wash away with me in it. I might have been scared if it weren't for the case of beer keeping me company... :lol: Great fishing, views, wildlife, etc.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pic. it a pretty place down there. I need to go back it been wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to longgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg sent I was down there.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

****, those links are dead. Anyway you could repost? Joe's Valley is a great area!


----------

